# Check out our new babies!



## Buzzkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

Their new home.










Snowy eats a pea.









Sweet lil' Shugy in the doorway to the edible hut.

Thanks for looking. They've been home a week now. They are so loved!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

they r so so cute!! i love the little chew hut. My Topaz goes spiderman rat for those, she finishes on in almost 3 days :|. So i've had to limit her lol.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

You should look at the ingredients in those chew huts. They often include different woods types like pine and cedar, which are not good for rats. Not to mention all the preservatives and other things they put in them have been speculated to cause tumors and cancer.

If you could find an organic type that was made of non-toxic, natural ingredients, it would be best. The ones you find for the most part are very bad ideas..


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Here I went and got the list of ingredients

"Pine wood shaving, cassava starch, alfalfam straw liqui mix (water, sodium alginate, potassium sorbate, propionic acid, honey, glycerin, propylene glycol)."

Pine, even as a bedding, isn't good for them. It causes respiratory problems. Eating it isn't good either. Alfalfa has no nutritional value for rats and it is hard for them to digest. It is high in sugar, which isn't good in high volume for rats. And it has a lot of salt as well, not to mention calories.


----------



## rodentparadise (Dec 28, 2006)

One thing about those Snack Shack houses...they come unwrapped, just as is with a cardboard label on it. They are not wrapped in plastic, nor do they come in a box - so germs from the handling, delivery and pet store air all over them when you take them home. That right there made me think...they probably aren't clean. And there is no way of washing them properly first, so it's gross. I feel like contacting the company that makes them and reminding them of this unsanitary fact. Perhaps they will at least start selling them in protective packaging. I have seen them in use, nobody got sick on it, but, they last a long time and eventually, rat pee gets all over it from their crawling around it in the cage...not good. Best to just toss them a quality dog biscuit every now and then as a chew snack. That's what I do.


----------



## rodentparadise (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry about the Shack ramble...I came here to admire everyone's rats and got off-topic. Doesn't that always happen in forums? LOL! Anyway, you have beautiful white rats!  I love their names and they look so adorable.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

you have adorable rats. how old are they?


----------



## Buzzkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

They don't eat their edible house! It came in a package, and I checked the ingredients and found them all to be pet friendly and safe. Not that it matters because they are not eating their shelter!
We have no idea how old they are. We saved them from Petco. They were in a tank marked "medium males". They've grown a bunch since we got them 3 weeks ago.
They are SO sweet and tame. I love them!


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have the log made by that same company and I think I'm going to have to throw mine out. I got it before I realized it could have bad wood in it YIKES. Thanks for the info... the girls didn't chew on it for a long time and finally have just started to recently, plus it's been in there for a while so I'm sure it has pee on it.


----------

